# brine shrimp eggs and mysid shrimp



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

Anyone know where i can get these in GTA? or even order online within Canada?

Priemium to Grade A brine.
and live Mysid shrimp.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Not sure about mysis shrimp but big als should have brine shrimp in stock


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Brine shrimp should be available from any retailer online or not.

Live mysid shrimp you will likely not find anywhere. If you do, let me know!!! 
Here's a link on how to raise them:
http://www.seahorse.org/library/articles/mysisCulturing.shtml


----------



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

ive seen big als with them, but they are like little tubes, not sure what the hatch rate is.

Im looking for somehting like this

http://www.brineshrimpdirect.com/c1/c2/Premium-Grade-Brine-Shrimp-Eggs-c12.html


----------

